# Good Coal for G scale



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

So I get my vertical boiler dun. It steams good for 10m and then nothing. 

The coal I use in my 1 ½ engine is to messy and just plugged up all the flues. 


What and where is the best sources for coal in the USA? 


Anthracite 


bituminous 


Welsh 


What is the most popular? 


Where can I order? 


I apologize if this is a question that is asked all the time. 
When I did a search I did not find a definite answer. 
Thanks 
Benjamen


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - this subject has been looked at before and recently, too, for a source for WELSH steam coal.

Not sure what you mean by coal for G scale - but it you mean Gauge 1 or bigger, then it really is the only type of coal that you should be looking at.

A lot depends on where you live in the USA as well - it's no point us telling you about a dealer in Maine if you live in southern CA. 

tac


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Order Welsh from Coles Power Models


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the one!! 

tac


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry, when I seed G scale I mean small garden railroad. Just standard g gauge. I’m in Minnesota. 

The type of coal im looking for is something I can by in the us that will run throw small boilers and not plug them up in 10m.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By benny2.0 on 23 Aug 2010 12:34 PM 
Sorry, when I seed G scale I mean small garden railroad. Just standard g gauge. I’m in Minnesota. 


The type of coal im looking for is something I can by in the us that will run throw small boilers and not plug them up in 10m. 



Benny 2.0
I am not sure you understand but Welsh coal is the preferred coal for gauge 1/G gauge coal fired locomotives....


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

All the information you need is in responses above. Welsh coal from Coles Power Models. The coal chunks may be a little large so break them up with a pair of garden pruners. The exact size is not important, just make sure the largest hunks will fit through the fire box door. You should not have problems with cloged flues if you use this coal. Do; however, be sure you do not have too much draft. Too much draft can lift the coal out of the fire box.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 24 Aug 2010 06:54 AM 
All the information you need is in responses above. Welsh coal from Coles Power Models. The coal chunks may be a little large so break them up with a pair of garden pruners. The exact size is not important, just make sure the largest hunks will fit through the fire box door. You should not have problems with cloged flues if you use this coal. Do; however, be sure you do not have too much draft. Too much draft can lift the coal out of the fire box. 

GARDEN PRUNERS! What a great idea! I've been sitting on the garage floor with a small ball peen hammer, tapping each chunk once or twice.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 24 Aug 2010 07:30 AM 
Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 24 Aug 2010 06:54 AM 
All the information you need is in responses above. Welsh coal from Coles Power Models. The coal chunks may be a little large so break them up with a pair of garden pruners. The exact size is not important, just make sure the largest hunks will fit through the fire box door. You should not have problems with cloged flues if you use this coal. Do; however, be sure you do not have too much draft. Too much draft can lift the coal out of the fire box. 

GARDEN PRUNERS! What a great idea! I've been sitting on the garage floor with a small ball peen hammer, tapping each chunk once or twice. 
We use nut cracker to break apart bigger pieces depending on the locomotive fire box and I have seen meat grinders used.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Benjamen, here's the contact information for the only coal source you need for Gauge 1 models.

*Coles' Power Models, Inc* P.O. Box 623 Warren, TX 77664

*Voice: (409) 547-3400 *
*FAX: (409) 547-3444* 
For more information or Catalog #26 E-mail us at [email protected] 
You will find them a delight to deal with, and the coal is very reasonably priced at $1.00 per pound [my last order]. They can put 20 pounds into a flat rate USPS box, so the whole thing costs less than $35.00. It's the famous Welsh coal [I think Anthracite] that many rave about.

I've never had a clinker, and there's almost no build up in even small flues, even after running for more than a couple hours.

Happy steaming.

Regards

Will


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks. 
I’ve Emailed them but haven’t heard back from them yet. 
Ill have to give them a call when I get some time. 

I’ve always used a pair of pliers to brake the larger coal chunks. 

Benjamen


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Do use the phone. Some people are so busy they hit the email only to catch up.

From my last discussion with Coles, they will be going to Diamondhead in January. You should go TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It really is a great time.

Good luck.

Will


----------

